
ActiveInbox Turns Gmail Into a Task Manager - peterjlambert
http://mashable.com/2011/03/31/activeinbox/
======
pdx
How does this work? Is this only a plugin for my browser, or is it a plugin
for my browser ... that also stores my data or at least metadata on the
ActiveInbox servers.

If I use this, am I reliant for security and uptime only on google as I am
now, or must I now also be concerned about ActiveInbox's server security and
uptime?

~~~
andymitchell
Hi pdx,

That's a very sensible question, let me take a stab at answering it.

So, for 99% of things, it's all stored on Google's servers. ActiveInbox is a
lot of UI enhancements to create a new way of controlling your email, but it
does it all with a clever use of Gmail's labels.

The only thing that relies upon the server is if you're a Plus user (including
the free trial), to store your preferences on our server; and to store
'Conversation Notes' (a text box at the top of all conversations for planning
next actions, a quick memo of what the entire thread is about, and links to
related information if needed).

We are trying to figure out a way to do Conversation Notes purely with IMAP,
but we haven't got a really fast/reliable idea yet, so we're sticking with our
own servers.

But yes - for everything that is important to your organization, it's all
labels.

------
DanielBMarkham
Andy has done a great job with this. Although I keep wanting to dive into the
features but get sidetracked, I can see that each new version is looking a lot
slicker than the last one. Having it sit on top of gmail is inspired genius.
Very cool.

------
adkorn
Well Active Inbox really helps me sort the emails I need to answer, I have to
answer, I want to answer and stuff I'll answer if I have the time. Same thing
with emails that generate tasks. Folks! Give it a try! You won't be
disappointed.

------
james2m
ActiveInbox has become the most valuable tool I use every day. When I
occasionally have to use gmail without it I feel like a surgeon with only a
wooden spoon to operate with.

------
MichaelAtUVa
ActiveInbox is a great tool been using it for years. The combination with
Integrated Gmail (another addon) makes for the perfect gmail experience.

------
tommypjr
excellent product for GTD. nice work on the design Pete!

